# low power sub vs high power sub/same watts



## mebcop (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been having a tough time deciding what subs I'm going to run in my new mustang. I've narrowed it down to a pair of ported 10's, but here is where i'm kinda stuck...

I have a hifonics bxi1610d, which people say should run close to rated but either way it's quite a bit of power... I will be pushing prob between 650-750 wrms to each sub. I would like a decent sub, but it seems like all the decent subs require about 1000-1500wrms each, which leaves me short. I could get some say re sex 10's which take 600wrms each, but I kinda wanted a little higher class sub.

I guess what Im getting at is: Does a sub rated for 600wrms generally play louder on 600wrms then a sub rated at 1000wrms playing on 600wrms?

I understand there is a huge difference from company to company in efficiency, I'm just looking for a general idea...

I just don't wanna buy the sex 10's, have them be not quite loud enough, and now I can't just add more power, I need to sell the subs and buy different subs too! But at the same time I don't wanna buy 1200wrms subs and not be able to power them enough for them to be loud!

Thanx guys!


BTW: They're going in a 2.5ft3 total ported box(after all displacements) so they'd each have about 1.25ft3


----------



## Sean Morrison (May 27, 2007)

Higher rated subs generally have bigger heavier voice coils. This will naturally require more power to get as loud as a sub with less moving mass. I would say you'd be fine with the se(x) or maybe even the sr(x).


----------

